
Ask HN: Investment Advice from Hacker News - andy_ppp
Hello Everyone and Merry Christmas!<p>I have a feeling Hacker News will have some interesting thoughts on investment ideas over the next 5-10 years that are going to give good returns.<p>I would love to know your opinions on medium to long term investments, funds and companies expecting to outperforming the market and why you think this. I look forward to some interesting suggestions. I realise few people here are professional investors but I almost think it&#x27;s better to get a more forward looking&#x2F;technologists view of where we&#x27;ll be. What are you investing in and why?<p>Finally and slightly tangentially it would be awesome if the HN community got to invest directly in YC companies; I&#x27;m sure there would a big demand from people here (even if it was only 1% or so) and it would make interesting relationships between the community and companies more possible.<p>Thanks and have a great new year!
======
gus_massa
Not useful advice, but a reminder:

"Never invest more than you can afford to lose."

